# Union Pacific Big Boy 4014 back out later this summer



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Email steam club members received
_*Union Pacific Steam Club Update No. 15 - May 10, 2021

We know you missed seeing our steam locomotives last year nearly as much as the UP Steam Team missed operating No. 844 and Big Boy No. 4014. We have great news, the Steam Team is busy planning an excursion for No. 4014, likely kicking off August.

Stay tuned to the Steam Club for more information in the coming weeks as we finalize all of the details.*_









UP Steam


News and scheduling information about Union Pacific's legendary steam train program.



www.up.com


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Cool. Thanks for the heads up. I hope it comes somewhere near me.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Big Boy 4014 to Run Again, Likely In August | Cowboy State Daily


Union Pacific Railroad’s famed Big Boy 4014 locomotive, the world’s largest steam-driven locomotive, will run again this year,




cowboystatedaily.com


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Fire21 said:


> Big Boy 4014 to Run Again, Likely In August | Cowboy State Daily
> 
> 
> Union Pacific Railroad’s famed Big Boy 4014 locomotive, the world’s largest steam-driven locomotive, will run again this year,
> ...


That is the same information I posted 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

True, except my post has a new video in the link.


----------

